# 89 Audi 100 Euro front end conversion



## TUV approved (Apr 14, 2008)

might be picking up a 89 100 at work and want to know if anyone has done this or has any information on it. I saw that you can find the clear corners pretty easily but it says you have to modify the US light bracket so does anyone know a site to go on to get the euro light and grill also. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

